# 8/13 Ocean View Pier Report



## Tonyfish (Aug 9, 2007)

I wet my line at around 10:00 pm around high tide and started out with squid fishbites, the biting was slow and alternated between bloodworm and squid fishbites for a few hours. Around 1:30 i got very frustrated and switched over to real blood worms and as soon as i dropped those first two bloodworms in the water the spot went crazy. Stayed til around 3 and reeled in around 11 spot and a couple of croakers. Catching them two at a time with the real bloodworm. heres some pics...










and a close up










and me claiming my fried fish tonight!


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

couldve done with the face pic....LOL......looks like some good bait you caught there


----------



## Tonyfish (Aug 9, 2007)

bait!?! no way haha, jk im going to fry up a couple tonight and the rest will be saved for the fall.


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

run a search for salting baits....before you freeze it


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

"Don't DO IT Tony" ....   

I mean really read the salting bait thread before you freeze your leftovers. Don't let these guys rag on ya ... I love to eat spot and those you got there would make a helluva meal. 

About your last photo ... there aren't any single women reading this forum that want anything to do a guy addicted to fishing


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

hopefully there aren't any guys either


----------



## Cobia Seeker (Mar 19, 2002)

FishinAddiction said:


> couldve done with the face pic....LOL......looks like some good bait you caught there


That was my first thought also...:fishing:


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

sell me your 10/0


----------



## Cobia Seeker (Mar 19, 2002)

FishinAddiction said:


> sell me your 10/0


Gone dude, your bout an hout too late


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

you'd make more money bc you wouldnt have to ship it and it would be picked up within 30 minutes of you telling me to........think about it!:beer:


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

damn thread-jackin TACKLE-HO


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

baitslingin said:


> damn thread-jackin TACKLE-HO


LMAO!!!!:fishing:  :beer:


----------



## Cobia Seeker (Mar 19, 2002)

baitslingin said:


> damn thread-jackin TACKLE-HO



Ain't he though....


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

Cobia Seeker said:


> Ain't he though....


Just tryin to make Barty B and the rest of the hoes proud!:beer: :beer:


----------



## Tonyfish (Aug 9, 2007)

i'll have you all know walking around with a fishing pole does turn the ladies on! haha NOT.

the spot was perdy good today too, ended up frying them all up haha.


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

tony youre actually onto something there........i was at a pier earlier this year and i was casting my heavers......two REALLY hot chicks (not quite on the same level as my g/f but still hot), came up to me and started talking about how "awesome" it was that I can cast that far...and one even said "wow, thats a big rod" I smiled and said "Yeah, I get that a lot"


Shortly thereafter my g/f came over and spoiled the fun quickly:redface:


----------



## Tonyfish (Aug 9, 2007)

haha thats funny cuz my girlfriend thinks that i am picking up on girls whenever i go fishing late at night. like i'm really going to pick up girls smelling like bloodworm fish and squid with a hint of shrimp while i'm on the fishing pier lol.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

FishinAddiction said:


> tony youre actually onto something there........i was at a pier earlier this year and i was casting my heavers......two REALLY hot chicks (not quite on the same level as my g/f but still hot), came up to me and started talking about how "awesome" it was that I can cast that far...and one even said "wow, thats a big rod" I smiled and said "Yeah, I get that a lot"
> 
> 
> Shortly thereafter my g/f came over and spoiled the fun quickly:redface:


rofl


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

looks like a nice meal...and one of those looked like he was almost a flatties dinner before you got him...


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

FishinAddiction said:


> tony youre actually onto something there........i was at a pier earlier this year and i was casting my heavers......two REALLY hot chicks (not quite on the same level as my g/f but still hot), came up to me and started talking about how "awesome" it was that I can cast that far...and one even said "wow, thats a big rod" I smiled and said "Yeah, I get that a lot"
> 
> 
> Shortly thereafter my g/f came over and spoiled the fun quickly:redface:


hahhahahahah!!!! a dealing sob and a funny guy


----------

